# di + articolo



## Many-

Si può dire "dove c'e del pane?" o se usa solo per dire... "prendi del pane" "mangi del pane" .... 
Io penso che sia migliore dire: "Dove è il pane?" 
però è sbagliato dire "dove c'e del pane" o "dove ci sono delle olive?"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Many- said:
			
		

> Si può dire "dove c'è del pane?" o se *si* usa solo per dire... "prendi del pane" "mangi del pane" ....
> Io penso che sia migliore *meglio* dire: "Dov' è il pane?"
> però è sbagliato dire "dove c'è del pane" o "dove ci sono delle olive?"




" ci sono delle olive?" 
"dove  sono le olive?" 
"Dov' è il pane?" 
"Dov' c'è il pane?" 
"prendi del pane" 
"mangi del pane?"


----------



## Many-

Grazie. E grazie anche per avere corretto i miei sbagli...


----------



## parolearruffate

Volevo aggiungere che secondo me l'uso di "di + articolo" non è più molto usato. In genere si usa: "prendi un po' di pane", oppure "prendi il pane".


----------



## Many-

Grazie... però la forma correta è "pendi dei pane" vero?


----------



## lsp

Many- said:


> Grazie... però la forma correta è "pendi dei pane" vero?


No, è "prendi del pane."


----------



## Many-

Ah si, certo...
scusa, ho sbagliato...
penso che sia...
"del pane"
o "dei pani", vero?

e... una cosa....
per che cosa di piu se usa la preposizione di+ l'articolo?
solo con i cibi?
si puo usare con gli abbigliamenti?
per esempio: ci sono delle calze?
prendo delle scarpe ...

penso che si puo usare sempre quando sostituisce il "una certa quantità di..."


----------



## moodywop

Many- said:


> penso che si puo usare sempre quando sostituisce il "una certa quantità di..."


 
Meglio dire "si possa" 

Hai perfettamente ragione. Infatti volevo dire che quella di parolearruffate mi sembra una grossa esagerazione. Il "partitivo" _del, dello, della ecc_ è una struttura che ha sempre caratterizzato la nostra lingua e spero proprio che continui a farlo.

Chi si lamenta del degrado dell'italiano contemporaneo spesso si limita alla solita geremiade sul congiuntivo. Invece il rischio di un *impoverimento* delle nostre risorse espressive è molto più esteso. Vedo continuamente scrivere in questo forum che una particolare parola o struttura "non si usa più tanto", "non si usa più al nord" e così via. *Mi arrabbio da morire* quando poi vedo uno straniero che prende nota e aggiunge: "Che bello! Una parola/struttura in meno da imparare". Vari decenni fa fu inventato il "Basic English". Per fortuna non se ne sente più parlare. 

Se amiamo davvero la nostra lingua dovremmo fare di tutto per mantenere la *varietà* di mezzi espressivi a nostra disposizione.
forse questa "semplificazione" è un processo irreversibile, ma non vedo perché dovremmo gettare la spugna e farci trascinare dalla corrente


----------



## parolearruffate

Moodywop, non ho detto che non si può usare, ho detto che "mi sembra" che non si usi più molto. A me sembra corretto anche informare chi sta imparando la nostra lingua delle "trasformazioni" che la lingua subisce. O meglio, io è una delle cose che vorrei sapere imparando una lingua straniera. In ogni caso secondo me la trasformazione di una lingua non è necessariamente un degrado.


----------



## moodywop

Non avevo intenti polemici nei tuoi confronti, ti assicuro 

Sono assolutamente d'accordo che l'evoluzione di una lingua non equivale al degrado linguistico. Anzi, se leggerai i miei interventi sulla pronuncia "standard", sulle parole straniere, su usi secondo me erroneamente ritenuti scorretti (e invece accettabilissimi in contesti informali), vedrai che la mia posizione è il preciso opposto.

Io infatti parlo di "impoverimento", non di "degrado".

Insisto nel dire che "non è più molto usato" mi sembra un'esagerazione. Forse però tu ti riferivi a frasi come "vado a comprare del pane". Qui "un po' di" si usa certamente più spesso.

Tuttavia "non più molto usato" potrebbe far pensare a uno straniero che fra non molto nei dizionari ci sarà la dizione "obsoleto".

In frasi come "ci sono delle persone che..." non mi sembra che l'uso del partitivo sia in calo.

Comunque il disaccordo stimola la discussione. Vediamo che ne pensano gli altri (che sono ancora quasi tutti in vacanza )


----------



## parolearruffate

Certamente dipende da caso a caso. Ma nel caso che tu citi:"ci sono delle persone che...", a me suona molto più naturale "ci sono persone che...". Credo che entrambi siano corretti.
Nella frase ad inizio discussione: "prendi del pane", mi suona molto più naturale dire: "prendi il pane". Poi dipende anche dalla sensibilità linguistica di ognuno.


----------



## Many-

Grazie a Tutti i due!
Sinceramente, mi piacerebbe parlare corretamente l'italiano. Lo so che la lingua parlata non è sempre la correta, anche con la mia madre-lingua, il portoghese, succede tantissimo questo. 
Però penso che, se qualcuno vuole imparare la lingua, deve imparare quella gramaticalmente correta. Però se basta soltanto se comunicare, va benne, imparare il colloquiale. Certo che è importante anche sapere le cose che, anche se è gramaticalmente corrette, non si parla cosi corretamente. 
Ma, se io potesse scegliere, vorrei imparare perfetamente, che cosi non mi sbaglio mai.
Però, a questo punto, mi sembra impossibile. 
Perche, anche se l'italiano, per me, è la lingua piu bella che conosco, È anche molto difficille da imparare. 
Ancora ringrazio a voi per aiutarmi....


----------



## claudine2006

Many- said:


> Grazie a Tutti i due!
> Sinceramente, mi piacerebbe parlare l'italiano correttamente . Lo so che la lingua parlata non è sempre la corretta, anche con la mia lingua materna, il portoghese, succede spesso.
> Però penso che, se qualcuno vuole imparare la lingua, deve imparare quella grammaticalmente corretta. Però se deve servire soltanto per comunicare, va bene imparare anche solo il linguaggio colloquiale.
> Certo che è importante anche sapere le cose che, anche se grammaticalmente corrette, non si dicono così.
> Ma, se io potessi scegliere, vorrei imparare perfettamente, per non sbagliare mai.
> Però, a questo punto, mi sembra impossibile.
> Perché, anche se l'italiano, per me, è la lingua più bella che conosco, è anche molto difficille da imparare.
> Vi ringrazio nuovamente per l'aiuto....


----------



## Many-

Grazie per la correzione!!!!!!


----------



## BlueWolf

Scusate se intervengo, ma non mi sembra proprio che l'articolo partitivo stia scomparendo dalla nostra lingua. Io lo uso e sento usare normalmente. Come sarebbe detta secondo voi una frase come questa al giorno d'oggi?

_Se dei bambini mi chiedessero... _(dico questa giusto perché c'è l'ho sotto gli occhi  )


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Scusate se intervengo, ma non mi sembra proprio che l'articolo partitivo stia scomparendo dalla nostra lingua. Io lo uso e sento usare normalmente. Come sarebbe detta secondo voi una frase come questa al giorno d'oggi?
> 
> _Se dei bambini mi chiedessero... _(dico questa giusto perché c'è l'ho sotto gli occhi  )


In realtà a me alla scuola media insegnarono che era meglio non usare il partitivo in casi come questi.
Oggi si sente sempre più spesso.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> In realtà a me alla scuola media insegnarono che era meglio non usare il partitivo in casi come questi.
> Oggi si sente sempre più spesso.



E perché mai? 
Comunque mica il partitivo era in disuso? XD


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> E perché mai?
> Comunque mica il partitivo era in disuso? XD


Per una volta che mi trovavo d'accordo con te.  
Non si considerava in disuso, si considerava errato nei casi come i succitati.
L'uso corretto del partitivo secondo i miei libri di grammatica della Scuola Media era consentito nel seguente caso:
"Uno dei bambini".
Oggi l'uso del partitivo non si limita solo all'esempio che ho fornito.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> Per una volta che mi trovavo d'accordo con te.
> Non si considerava in disuso, si considerava errato nei casi come i succitati.
> L'uso corretto del partitivo secondo i miei libri di grammatica della Scuola Media era consentito nel seguente caso:
> "Uno dei bambini".
> Oggi l'uso del partitivo non si limita solo all'esempio che ho fornito.



Beh, almeno se non siamo d'accordo abbiamo qualcosa di cui discutere 

"Uno dei bambini" è un uso del complemento partitivo, "dei" non svolge la funzione di articolo. Che poi l'articolo partitivo sia derivato da lì... O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Necsus

Se ne è già parlato anche in quest'altro thread...


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Beh, almeno se non siamo d'accordo abbiamo qualcosa di cui discutere
> 
> "Uno dei bambini" è un uso del complemento partitivo, "dei" non svolge la funzione di articolo. Che poi l'articolo partitivo sia derivato da lì... O mi sbaglio?


Sì, ma "l'antica scuola" rifiutava l'uso dell'articolo partitivo.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> Sì, ma "l'antica scuola" rifiutava l'uso dell'articolo partitivo.



Beh, dalla mia esperienza personale posso dire che oggi l'articolo partitivo è insegnato anche a scuola in grammatica italiana, quindi non capisco perché considerarlo sbagliato.


----------



## Kritche

non vorrei dire delle fesserie, ma mi sembra di ricordare che l'uso di "del/della" per indicare una quantità non fosse considerato corretto in quanto 'francesismo'. In effetti, non si tratta di un partitivo (se, come credo di aver capito, usate il termine partitivo per indicare qualcosa che indica una "parte del tutto").
Comunque, io qui (nord-italia, al confine con la francia), lo sento usare parecchio.
k.


----------

